# Call back the past!



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

Show us your pics from way back when and anniversaries! 

One year ago today I received Maria the authentic Russian 91% and she is still operational today! One of the best devices ever made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Winner thread of note @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

This was a vapemail shot from the 1st of April last year - about 13 months ago
When I got the Nautilus (big)
I can still remember how excited I was to get this!








Here is the link to the vapemail post :
http://ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-58#post-32181

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/15)

I see that I joined the forum exactly one year ago,I think I may have been using this at the time.Now I don't use anything with flashing lights,screens or more than one button

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

This was a pic from one of my first reviews - on 16 December 2013 - nearly 1.5 years ago.

Of the ITaste VV versus the Vision Spinner.
I remember how advanced the iTasteVV felt at that stage. Really smart stuff!







Link to the original post:
http://ecigssa.co.za/innokin-itaste-vv-800-mah-versus-vision-spinner-1300-mah.t526/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/15)

One of my first beasts... and I think the first pic I posted


​Man I was so, so happy when upgraded from EVOD tank to MPT3!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> One of my first beasts... and I think the first pic I posted
> 
> View attachment 25895
> ​Man I was so, so happy when upgraded from EVOD tank to MPT3!



Awesome @r0gue z0mbie 
You have to tell us when you posted it!


----------



## RoSsIkId (24/4/15)

2weeks into vaping a year ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @r0gue z0mbie
> You have to tell us when you posted it!



Lol, wow, it wasn't even thaaat long ago August 2014 http://ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-181#post-93188
I had been vaping since June, if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Nice thread initiative Rob, just too much of a schlep to find me old pics on the forum .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Nice thread initiative Rob, just too much of a schlep to find me old pics on the forum .



ja same here , but I remember chatting to a guy at one of my friend's bachelors and he had a Vision Spinner II with mAN , bought the mAN + Evic Supreme , and shortly after that a Tugboat + Nemi. MAN did I almost blow my head off with the Dripper , 12mg Tobacco flavour , *BOOM* almost died .... well still have the Nemi and Tugboat (I'm sentimental like that ) and not even a year has past and I found vape Nirvana with Lagertha ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (24/4/15)

Perception changes over time, I guess. Not many people liked the "Screwdriver Mod" because it was way too large

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

My first mech mod and dripper. Second hand from CVS (Riefy). (Nimbus was new)
The battery was ok, because I dripped at 1.5ohm. I thought that 0.7 was freaken hectic! Lol. Now I can't vape higher than 0.6.
6/11/13

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (24/4/15)

Just over ten months go you guy's helped me onto this road and for that i will always be thankful.

With this pif and my fist upload




And me using the 16D and the spinner 



From there, there was no stop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/4/15)

ok , my very first posts with dodgy gear , and then my first vapemail post ... eesh those were scary !!

6th Jan 2014 !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok , my very first posts with dodgy gear , and then my first vapemail post ... eesh those were scary !!
> 
> 6th Jan 2014 !!


WTF!!1 that 1st one looks like a car bomb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (24/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Perception changes over time, I guess. Not many people liked the "Screwdriver Mod" because it was way too large


respect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok , my very first posts with dodgy gear , and then my first vapemail post ... eesh those were scary !!
> 
> 6th Jan 2014 !!



Lol @Rowan Francis 
Was that the device you tried to fix while in Zim? 
And then you had the really bad Liqua type juice that was keeping you going till you got back to SA?
Can't remember if that was you...

If so, Lol - I recall that and remember thinking - jeeez, this guy is determined to vape!!!!
No wonder you became the Vape Doctor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/4/15)

yup that was me .. i actually found one of those bottles of juice in my stash , aaah the memories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> yup that was me .. i actually found one of those bottles of juice in my stash , aaah the memories



Brilliant @Rowan Francis 
Like finding an old dusty photo - ha ha


----------



## moonunit (24/4/15)

Started off with a twisp, which I stuck with for around 18months until it got misplaced. Had the occasional analog in between. Recently upgraded when I discovered this wonderful site to a Smok BT 50 and Atlantis. Now on the hunt for my Vape toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Started off with a twisp, which I stuck with for around 18months until it got misplaced. Had the occasional analog in between. Recently upgraded when I discovered this wonderful site to a Smok BT 50 and Atlantis. Now on the hunt for my Vape toys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice to hear @moonunit - but show us the pics! (as per the original post)
Lol


----------



## moonunit (24/4/15)

Oops did realize we supposed to post pics, will find something and updates my post
@Silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

